# Bonded neutral



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

Correct me if Iâ€™️m wrong but, 

Isnâ€™️t this ground acting as a neutral ? It is carrying current parallel with the neutral and can be potentially dangerous. 

The JBox is temporary until addition is built. A disconnect will then be added. 

These enclosures should be bonded to grounding electrode and not grounded conductor. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

is the neutral and ground also bonded downstream? upstream?

supposed to be at source or disconnect

sidebar, do you know what busbars those are? brand?
thanks


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like a service to me (isn't that a ct cabt and meter next to it ?), so that would be the main and therefore that would be the main bonding jumper. Otherwise, I guess you would be correct. Of course, if it is a service, then not having the disco there would also probably be a violation(for several reasons?).


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

What exactly is going on here? If that was a disconnect, its the right place for that bonding. But that's not a disconnect. Has an inspector approved this? 

I only see the grounded and phase conductors coming into that box, so there's no way for the unbalanced current to have a parallel path along a grounding conductor. 

The work looks good though. That installer cared

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

